# Knock, Knock, Knock



## OKMason (Nov 28, 2011)

New to the forum. I look forward to absorbing some of the information here and enjoying the fellowship with my brothers.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! Where are you from?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 28, 2011)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## Benton (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## OKMason (Nov 28, 2011)

I live West of Ponca City,OK.  Member of Ponca Lodge #83 currently JW.


----------



## Adam_Bettis (Nov 29, 2011)

*greetings from the UK*

Greetings Brothers, from the US but in the UK now trying to attend a Lodge over here


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 30, 2011)

OKMason said:


> I live West of Ponca City,OK.  Member of Ponca Lodge #83 currently JW.



Well, greetings from southern Oklahoma. I live in Duncan. I am up that way quite often so I may have to make a trip to visit your Lodge. Again, welcome to the community.


----------



## K.S. (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome, from the golden state!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard, brother.


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

